# Cascara



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi all,

Slightly off beans topic but still relevant. Got a bag of El Salvador Finca Argentina Cascara for Christmas and was really good! Nice caffeine hit for the morning hangovers and no loud grinding of coffee burrs or espresso pumps!









Got a couple of teapots too. I needed one for the Cascara but realised when it turned up how small 450ml actually is!

It's really refreshing and simple to make.


Boil water and leave to cool to 90 C

24g of cascara per litre of water (brain or calculator may be needed)

Place Cascara in to a Teapot or French Press

Add water, quick stir/swirl and brew for 4 minutes

Quick stir/swirl

Using French Press? Push the plunger down to separate

Pour in to a warmed mug or cup and enjoy

If using a teapot with basket and some left to keep warm, remove basket from teapot to stop brewing process. Same for French Press but may have to transfer to new container


Nice pick me up in the morning









I added a little white sugar as wasn't sure what to expect. Was expecting the bitterness from black teabags but nothing like it. More like hot iced tea if that makes sense









Well worth it for £4.00 and should last me a while!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree... lovely iced on a hot day. I use a higher dose and a longer infusion time than recommended by Has Bean


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Going to have a play with timings and dosage this weekend when I have some time to play with.

Looking forward to the hot summer day(!) where I can get to try it ice cold when it is supposed to be enjoyed ice cold!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pardon me if i'm being ignorant is this the same cascara that was used as a laxative years ago! or am I thinking of something else!


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Luckily there are two types of cascara. One is the laxative that you have mentioned. The other is the fruit of the coffee cherry. It is usually a waste product and can used in fertilizer.

The fruit can also be dried to make a refreshing drink and brewed in the same fashion as using fresh tea.

It is high in caffeine, more so than the seed it contains. A.k.a. the coffee bean


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Square Mile have had Cascara for the past few years and it always gives me the jingles (because I have to have more than I know I should)

That said, I love it. The last 2 times I have brewed it with water from a kelly kettle then packed into a thermos and taken it fishing on the boat. Enjoyable as it cools too.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree Glenn, the caffeine content should keep you going for a few hours!

Must admit. I didn't think that I was going to enjoy it. So easy to make too whilst getting the Bacon butties sorted









I'd recommend it and for 3.50 or 4 quid from Hasbean (they have two varieties) its worth throwing in on your next order as something a little different.

It will be in my orders again in the future


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah... Nice fresh taste. Caffeine kick is awesome!


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Notably, cascara from different farms all taste very different - well worth picking up more if you've enjoyed one


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm going to get the other from Hasbean when I run out of the current bag.

Anywhere else recommended to purchase it from?


----------

